# Land Closed To Hunting



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Antis' Habitat Preservation Program Closes Land to Hunters :thumbs_do 

The nation’s leading animal rights group is subtly promoting its anti-hunting agenda through a land preservation program.

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) claims to protect habitat for all animals through its Wildlife Land Trust program. Unfortunately, the organization’s idea of protection means permanently closing the lands to hunting, trapping and other activities.

According to the Wildlife Land Trust’s statement of principles, hunting and trapping shall not be permitted on properties that the organization protects as wildlife sanctuaries. Permanent prohibitions on hunting and trapping are enforced on conservation easements held by the Trust. Land donated outright to the organization will either be kept as property that is permanently off limits to hunters or sold to acquire other land or money to fund the program.

The Trust vows its commitment to working in partnership with HSUS to further the organization’s goals.

“Sportsmen are well aware that the eradication of hunting is one of HSUS’s goals,” said U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance Senior Vice President Rick Story. “The Wildlife Land Trust’s requirement that all of its lands be closed to hunting and trapping is proof of how the two organizations are aligned.”

The Wildlife Land Trust manages over 60,000 acres of land on 70 properties in 21 states and four other countries.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

This is far out, but who knows, maybe we can take over the land by eminent domain as recently interpreted by the SCOTUS. 

We can claim it's for the greater good of the public because the animals belong to everyone and hunting benefits them by controlling the population in a natural way while providing tax revenues, recreation and employment greater than can gathered with it locked up. 

If we factor in lease fees to hunt and the state gets the lion's share it would definetly benefit the state more than HSUS could ever do.

Gee, after writing that it doesn't seem so far fetched.

What do you all think?


----------



## MSpoto (Feb 19, 2005)

My buddies and I specialize in driving out these sanctuaries to nearby properties where we can shoot.Nothing is safe around here. :wink:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Jerry I was just comin in to post this same subject. Good to know there are others watchin theses knuckle heads!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

MSpoto said:


> My buddies and I specialize in driving out these sanctuaries to nearby properties where we can shoot.Nothing is safe around here. :wink:


 :thumbs_up :cocktail:


----------

